# mass air flow sensor problems



## mattsmax (Feb 5, 2006)

I have an 02 6spd that sucked a cheap paper air filter into and let trash get into my MAF sensor. I down shifted to pass and it went into SAFE MODE which shuts the engine off at about 2200 rpm's. My local nissan shop said the MAF was $561.00 and it would cost $78 bucks to have the new sensor calibrated. I paid $100 dollars for one at a junkyard and just plugged it in and it worked fine. I just had to take it to my local mechanic and have him reset my check engine light. Oh yeah, I put a stillen k&n pop charger on. Watch cheap air filters on your 3.5 it could cost you over $600.00


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

That was a good move... another alternative to that would be to use a MAF from a 2001 Maxima, which costs about $90, and transfer the IAT thermistor from the 2002 MAF to the to 2001 MAF so that there's no CEL for the missing IAT (it is on the 2002 MAF but it is external to the 2001 MAF).


----------

